# Just Checking To See If I Can Upload A Picture



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

Will this upload?


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

Stinch said:


> Will this upload?


It uploaded. Thanks pg tips! Mods please delete if you wish as this was just a test.

Cheers Roger


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Nah I'm not deleting it, nice watch, nice pic and well done for learning how to upload :thumbsup:


----------

